# Webalizer Problem



## Schlapper (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe seit heute früh ein Problem mit dem Webalizer. Dieser funktionierte bis gestern ohne Probleme und generierte mir die Statistiken aus den Logdateien einwandfrei.

Leider ist es seit heute früh so, dass wenn ich ihn ausführe er nur bis zur Meldung "History not found" kommt und dann stehen bleibt. Eine Beendung ist dann nur noch per STRG C möglich.

Ist jemandem ein solches Problem bekannt und kennt man dazu eine Lösung.

Danke für Vorschläge zur Lösung

(Zwar webmastertool aber hier gepostet, da ich denke es ist eigentlich ein Linux/webalizerproblem ist)

System:
1GHZ Rootserver
1GB Ram
80GB HDD

Redhat Enterprise 5


----------



## Enumerator (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Das Programm findet die webalizer.hist (üblicherweise in /var/www/webalizer) nicht. Höchstwahrscheinlich stürzt er auch nicht ab, sondern öffnet deswegen jede einzelne *.gz -Datei im selben Ordner wie die Logs - und das kann, sofern Du Webalizer schon ein paar Monate/Jahre betreibst, wirklich dauern. Probier' mal das Programm mit -i als Argument aufzurufen. Dann sollte er die History ignorieren, gefunden oder nicht...

Gruß
Enum


----------

